# I'm squatting Houston - looking to make some money



## jaws (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm holding up in an abandoned house right now. Doing just fine, with dumpster diving spots.

Looking to earn some cash for Christmas presents. 

Anyone got any ideas?

(I like working for money)


----------



## landpirate (Dec 16, 2015)

I edited your title slightly to explain better what you're looking for and moved it to the making a living section as I think it fits better there.


----------



## jaws (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks


----------



## landpirate (Dec 16, 2015)

No problem


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Dec 17, 2015)

Post an ad on craigslist or fly a sign at home depot someone is bound to need a hand eventually


----------



## salxtina (Dec 17, 2015)

Well I'm doing the holiday delivery-help thing up north right now - but I'm thinking of heading down to Houston at some point - don't want to blow up yr spot but maybe you could point me to good squat places or other cool things you found there?


----------



## jaws (Dec 17, 2015)

salxtina said:


> Well I'm doing the holiday delivery-help thing up north right now - but I'm thinking of heading down to Houston at some point - don't want to blow up yr spot but maybe you could point me to good squat places or other cool things you found there?


Of course, if I'm still around. 
I want to do the delivery gig as well, but they want you to have a phone...


----------

